# problème clavier avec micro coupure



## catherineclaudel (24 Octobre 2013)

bonjour,
j'ai des soucis avec mon clavier qui s'arrête très souvent, c'est à dire, cesse d'écrire et recommence au bout de quelques secondes; 
parfois aussi il répète une même lettre plusieurs fois alors que je n'ai tapé qu'une fois. 
la souris aussi se bloque.
j'ai d'abord pensé que le problème venait de la souris; j'ai essayé une autre, même résultat.
j'ai essayé un autre clavier, tout redevient normal.

mon clavier est-il mort ? y a-t-il quelque chose à faire.
en vous remerciant pour vos conseils.
Catherine


----------



## Invité (24 Octobre 2013)

Filaire ou BT ton clavier ?
Et celui qui fonctionne ?


----------



## catherineclaudel (25 Octobre 2013)

ils sont filaires tous les 2. mon mari pense que le clavier qui fonctionne mal, a besoin d'être dépoussiéré. qu'en dites vous ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (25 Octobre 2013)

catherineclaudel a dit:


> ils sont filaires tous les 2. mon mari pense que le clavier qui fonctionne mal, a besoin d'être dépoussiéré. qu'en dites vous ?



Et c'est quel modèle, ton clavier filaire ? Ça ne serait pas celui-ci, par hasard ?


----------



## catherineclaudel (25 Octobre 2013)

oui c'est bien celui là.


----------



## Pascal 77 (25 Octobre 2013)

Alors le remède est simple (mais laborieux) : il consiste à démonter toutes les touches, et, en utilisant un chiffon légèrement imbibé d'un lubrifiant non conducteur de l'électricité, de lubrifier l'extérieur du petit cylindre qui est situé à l'intérieur de la touche, entre les deux clips qui la maintiennent sur le clavier.

C'est hélas une opération à renouveler périodiquement lorsque le clavier commence à bloquer. Le blocage est mécanique, le cylindre en question a tendance à se mettre un peu en travers si tu n'appuie pas exactement au centre de la touche, et il se bloque dans le puits sur le clavier, empêchant la touche de descendre à fond. Parfois, c'est arrivé au fond que la touche se bloque provoquant la répétition du caractère. La lubrification permet de palier un moment à ça, mais ça ne dure qu'un temps (18 à 24 mois environ chez moi) au dela duquel il faut renouveler le traitement.

À noter que je ne rencontre pas ce problème avec le modèle précédent de clavier (celui ci) :


----------



## catherineclaudel (25 Octobre 2013)

merci beaucoup pour cette réponse aussi complète.


----------

